
In 10 years, Tesla has gone from one-car company to being compared with Porsche - HNLurker2
https://www.businessinsider.in/in-10-years-tesla-has-gone-from-a-one-car-company-to-being-compared-with-porsche-heres-why-thats-incredible/articleshow/71351652.cms
======
NeedMoreTea
Oh that's some _hilarious_ framing.

